# Windows XP Lizenz Nummer



## OWLer (29 Januar 2013)

Ich wollte mal mein Field PG neu "bespielen" mit WinXP

Das Originale Image ist schon ewig alt und die Software die darin ist muss ich so oder so erstmal hochrüsten, daher dann lieber gleich einmal komplett neu. 
Aber was mache ich wenn der Lizenz aussieht wir im Anhang?




Grüße

Owler


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (29 Januar 2013)

OWLer schrieb:


> Aber was mache ich wenn der Lizenz aussieht wir im Anhang?



a. Dicke Backen
b. Microsoft Support
c. Siemens Support
d. Licence Crawler o.ä. nutzen


----------



## OWLer (29 Januar 2013)

A B und C habe ich schon durch... Leider ohne nennenswerten schneller Erfolge.

D probiere ich gleich mal aus.

Danke


----------



## OWLer (29 Januar 2013)

Ist es normal das der der Kex mit den noch lesbaren Fragmenten nicht übereinstimmt? Normal weil Siemens nur eine vorgefertigte Installation für alle mit diesem Kex nimmt und dann einfach einen anderen Aufkleber drauf macht?

Grüße

Owler


----------



## thomass5 (29 Januar 2013)

Ja, wie die meisten PC Hersteller die das BS vorinstallieren

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cas (6 Februar 2013)

hallo,

ich bin der Meinung, es gibt ein kleines tool von MS, dass diese nummer auslesen kann.

Ein weiteres tool von MS ermöglicht es sogar, die nummer zu tauschen.

Sowas ist sehr nützlich, wenn mann ein Image auf einen anderen Rechner zieht, dann Windows meckert( wegen geänderter Hardware). Dann einfach die Nummer tauschen und fertig... Hab ich schon mal gemacht 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben..

MfG CAS


----------



## o.s.t. (6 Februar 2013)

Hier werden sie geholfen:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/System-Information-for-Windows-SIW-2011_18363439.html

und ja, vorinstallierte und aktivierte Windows-Installationen enthalten meist einen Sammelkey- der nicht mit dem Key des Klebers übereinstimmt. Es funktionieren aber beide.

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## cas (6 Februar 2013)

ich meinte den hier:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Windows-Keyfinder-2012-R2_43739197.html

MfG CAS


----------



## Markus Rupp (6 Februar 2013)

Allerdings ist "dieser" Sammelkey (Corporate-Identkey) Eigentum des ausgebenden Unternehmens und damit rechtlich nicht geeignet damit einen pc neu zu installieren, dabei ist unwichtig ob dieser Key vorher schon drauf war oder nicht. Genau aus diesem Grund hat man den Aufkleber auf der Unterseite. Wahrscheinlich wirds auch nicht mal Auffallen, ABER es ist einfach nicht legal.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Februar 2013)

> Allerdings ist "dieser" Sammelkey (Corporate-Identkey) Eigentum des  ausgebenden Unternehmens und damit rechtlich nicht geeignet damit einen  pc neu zu installieren, dabei ist unwichtig ob dieser Key vorher schon  drauf war oder nicht. Genau aus diesem Grund hat man den Aufkleber auf  der Unterseite. Wahrscheinlich wirds auch nicht mal Auffallen, ABER es  ist einfach nicht legal.



Dann viel Spass mit einer evtl. nötigen Windows-Reparatur bei der nach dem Key gefragt wird, da wird dann im Zweifelsfall der Key vom Aufkleber nicht akzeptiert weil er sich vom installierten unterscheidet. Letztendlich stellst Du mit dem ausgelesenen Key wieder den Zustand her, den Du mit dem neuen Gerät gekauft hast, ob das dann wasserdicht illegal ist?


----------



## Markus Rupp (7 Februar 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Dann viel Spass mit einer evtl. nötigen Windows-Reparatur bei der nach dem Key gefragt wird, da wird dann im Zweifelsfall der Key vom Aufkleber nicht akzeptiert weil er sich vom installierten unterscheidet. Letztendlich stellst Du mit dem ausgelesenen Key wieder den Zustand her, den Du mit dem neuen Gerät gekauft hast, ob das dann wasserdicht illegal ist?



Darf ich fragen wie du zu dieser Annahme kommst? 
Mir ist nicht bekannt das bei Eingabe eines Windows-Keys, der nicht zur Installation genutzt wurde, ein Problem auftritt. 
Fakt ist das der Key nicht indiziert sein darf, solange dies nicht der Fall ist und der Key-Code zur installierten Windows-Version passt, ist das einzige was passieren dürfte, das Windows erneut aktiviert werden muss.


----------



## cas (7 Februar 2013)

Soweit ich weiss, ist der Key die Lizenz, um auf einen Computer Windows zu benutzen. Da man ohne Probleme bei einem Rechnerwechsel bei MS anrufen kann um die Hardware neu zu aktivieren (um den alten Key zu nutzen), bin ich mir sicher, dass man den Key weiterverwenden darf. Allerdings darf man den alten Rechner dann nicht mehr nutzen. Somit ist das für mich 100% legal.

Dass der Aufkleber am Rechner klebt ist dann Pech. Genausogut könnte MS die Lizenz auf die CD drucken oder dem Cover, so wie Sie es früher auch gemacht haben. Aber da sollte wohl wieder Geld gespart werden...

MfG CAS


----------



## Markus Rupp (7 Februar 2013)

Das hat nichts mit Geldsparen zutun, sondern mit geld verdienen. ABer gut, es steht jedem frei zum einen die eula und zum anderen das oem-costumer-agreement zu lesen und zu interpretieren, der code, welcher am pc aufgeklebt ist, darf nach meinem verständniss, sobald er nicht mehr am pc fest angeklebt ist auf einen beliebigen (mit vermerk auf EINEN) pc installiert werden. der oem-code der für das image der original-hardware (oem oder auch corporate agreement system kurz MS-CES) aber nicht. code nicht lesbar heißt für mich und meinem verständniss der oben genannten nutzungsrichtlinien pech gehabt.

Anderes Beispiel, ich habe nen EPLAN-Dongel, und behaupte er ist kaputt, dann bekom ich nen neuen wenn ich belegen kann diesen ursprünglich legal erworben zu haben, wenn ich aber behaupte ihn verloren zu haben bekomme ich keinen neuen dongel. wenn ich aber hergehe und den dongel (was technisch ja durchaus möglich ist) auslese und die nötige infrastruktur emuliere, ist das schlicht illegal, genau das würde passieren wenn man den key aus windows ausliest UND WEIß das es ein code ist, für den ich keine Lizenz erworben habe, und nutze diesen im nachgang, das ist illegal. da könnt ihr mir erzählen was ihr wollt.


----------



## Solaris (7 Februar 2013)

Da man eine Volllizenz für WIN-XP-Professional schon ab 16,90€ bekommt kann ich das gestreite und gebastel garnicht verstehen. Wenn der Lizenzaufkleber nicht mehr lesbar ist dann ist er auch nicht mehr gültig. Also einfach eine neue Lizenz ordern...


Gruß
Soli


----------



## cas (7 Februar 2013)

Ich habe vor einem Jahr 10 Lizenzen für 70 Euro gekauft. Ich hoffe, dass ich die in nächster Zeit auch noch aktivieren kann.

Wie lange wird man noch XP Lizenzen aktivieren können , weis das jemand ?

MfG CAS


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Februar 2013)

Rupp schrieb:


> ABer gut, es steht jedem frei zum einen die eula und zum anderen das oem-costumer-agreement zu lesen und zu interpretieren, ...


*vde*

naja, wird halt noch ne Weile dauern, bis diese EULAs von deutschen Gerichten als wert fürs Popoputzen erklärt werden.

bei den Rundfunkgebühren hat es ja da eine Einsicht gegeben, jetzt fehlt halt noch, dass es egal ist, auf wie vielen PCs in meinem Haus eine einmal gekaufte Software läuft.

Den Richter möchte ich mal sehen, der jemanden verknackt, der einen offenbar echten Aufkleber am Gerät hat, aber einen "falschen" Produktkey benutzt.

Das Maximum, was passiert, ist, dass man telefonisch aktivieren muss.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Februar 2013)

cas schrieb:


> Wie lange wird man noch XP Lizenzen aktivieren können , weis das jemand ?


bis eine Atombombe fällt. sei froh, wenn es irgendwann nicht mehr geht, es sei denn, Du bist Instandhalter.


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Februar 2013)

Microsoft hat seinen Kunden auch mal erklärt dass ein Windows nur echt ist wenn man den Sticker, das COA und eine CD hat um kurz darauf auf sämtlichen OEM-Rechnern ein Windows ohne CD auszuliefern (bzw. ausliefern zu lassen). Waren das alles Raubkopien?
Wenn die Eula auf der Packung lesbar ist wird sie von den Gerichten anerkannt werden, wenn man sie aber erst zu sehen bekommt wenn man das Windows installiert hat (bzw. die Verpackung geöffnet hat und damit die CD nicht mehr zurückgeben kann), dann dürfte sie von einem anständigen Gericht kassiert werden.
Ich habe schon sehr schlechte Erfahrung mit OEM-Versionen machen müssen. Laptop-Platte kaputt, die gleiche nicht kaufen wollen (nicht dass es da einen Serienfehler gibt, das wäre bei Festplatten nichts Neues, man denke nur an die IBM-Platten wo IBM von keinem Problem wissen wollte und die Foren voll von den Problemen damit waren). Ausserdem kostete eine grössere Platte kaum mehr und da Platz generell früher oder später immer ein Problem ist habe ich eine andere gekauft. Dann gingen allerdings die Probleme los. Das komische Wiederherstellungstool verweigerte die Datensicherung drauf zu spielen weil es eine andere Platte war! Soll ich da etwa nocheinmal Geld für das Betriebsystem zahlen was ich ja schon einmal gemacht hatte? Andere hätten das wahrscheinlich auch gemacht, nach etwas Googeln habe ich dann imagex verwendet um das wim auszzupacken, dann audit.exe abgeschossen, dann in der Registry OOBEInProgress abgeändert, ohne Imagetool natürlich undenkbar, spätestens nach dem ersten Versuch startete nämlich das Wiederherstellungstool nicht mehr. Und da soll ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn ich mein bereits bezahltes Windows wieder zum laufen bekomme? Stand denn in der Eula: Achtung: funktioniert nach einem Wechsel der Festplatte nicht mehr?
Aber das Problem erledigt sich ja jetzt von alleine, Windows 8 gibt dem Konzern voll den Rest. Alle die ernsthaft mit einem PC arbeiten müssen werden möglichst lange mit Windows 7 weiterarbeiten (bzw. Windows XP, ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch kein Feature von Windows 7 an meinem XP vermisst, ich muss nur immer wieder meinen Kollegen mit Windows 7 zu Hilfe kommen und ärgere mich dann immer, dass Microsoft es wieder geschafft hat, alles "benutzerfreundlicher" zu  machen und die Benutzer dann erst recht kotzen weil sie eine Einstellung gar nicht mehr finden). Aber vielleicht kapiert's Microsoft auch dass sie so auch nicht mit ihrem Windows auf dem Handymarkt Fuss fassen können und bringen dann wieder ein Windows für Maus und Tastatur raus (bei dem man das Startmenü nicht nachrüsten muss). Eine Logo kann ich mit Linux programmieren, vielleicht klappt's ja auch mal mit der S7.


----------

